# llj's 2.5g planted tank



## lljdma06 (Oct 16, 2006)

Hello,

When I purchased my platies for my 8g on the 27th, they had a 2.5g glass aquarium on sale with a glass hood.










I found a desktop lamp that had a 13W CF bulb in it. 
I used leftover gravel, rootabs, some moss-covered wood from my 36g, and leftover plants, and here you go. The plants used are Christmas moss, java fern, cryptocorynes of various types, Egeria densa. No CO2, Flourish dosed 2x a week. Not a great scape, but it was pretty difficult planting such a tiny tank. 

No background









With background









I'm tempted to remove the background, since the Egeria densa covers the hardware pretty well. I added more cryptocorynes to the foreground, but I don't have a current picture, since they have decided to melt a few leaves and I'm waiting for new growth. The occupant for now is a DT marble betta, but I intend to rotate my other bettas and allow each of them to stay a month or two in this new tank.

Thanks for reading and for looking, and I appreciate comments and suggestions. It's a nice little tank for my desk area. 

llj:icon_smil


----------



## actioncia (Jun 9, 2005)

I think it looks great. Regards, JC.


----------



## Martijn (Aug 23, 2005)

Looks great, your betta must be in paradise.


----------



## emjhay27 (Sep 2, 2005)

dude that tank look sexy!!!! i like it when a nano is design wild !


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

that looks really good!

forget waiting for everything to grow in! just grab it out of the big tank.


----------



## lljdma06 (Oct 16, 2006)

eklikewhoa said:


> that looks really good!
> 
> forget waiting for everything to grow in! just grab it out of the big tank.


A benefit of MTS. :hihi: 

My other friends called it "Insta Tank".

llj:icon_smil


----------



## mr.sandman (Nov 7, 2006)

lol insta tank


----------



## lljdma06 (Oct 16, 2006)

mr.sandman said:


> lol insta tank


I thought it was funny too.

New photo. I got rid of the background, too busy, and added some small crypts to the foreground. The leaves look funny right now, but I have to be patient and let them establish themselves before I take the scissors to them. 










Thanks for looking. I really need to think about trimming the moss soon and removing java fern plantlets, but I won't do a thing until the workers are finished with the floor. We're getting new ceramic tile put in our house and it is DUSTY! Tanks are fine, though. They're in rooms where the floor isn't being done. They are still covered, not taking any chances.

llj:icon_lol:


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

What type of Betta is that...gorgeous!


----------



## lljdma06 (Oct 16, 2006)

It's a red and white half moon, or perhaps delta double tail. Fancy stuff, considering most of my bettas were less than $3 a piece. He was a full $10! Still cheap by Aquabid standards. His name is Donalbain. 

llj


----------



## conduct (Mar 25, 2005)

nice looking little tank. The java and moss looks very healthy.


----------



## lljdma06 (Oct 16, 2006)

Thank you very much. I removed four little plantlets from the java fern Yesterday during my regular maintenance and anchored them to some wood in my 20g. The plants are doing very well, and other than new tank diatoms, no algae to speak of. If the tank looks good three months from now, I'll call it a qualified success.

llj


----------



## lljdma06 (Oct 16, 2006)

I updated the scape Yesterday. The tank had been running very well with the old scape, but I had always wanted to remove the egeria densa once the tank became stable and replace it with a prettier stemplant. At this point, only a small amount of diatoms, but no other algae types are present. 

Before:









After:









I know, not much now, but I think the rotala will grow in well and the java fern windelov is a much better choice for the smaller tank than regular java fern. I may add more rotala cuttings, I'll see what a prune of my 8g yields.

All comments and suggestions are welcome.

llj


----------

